# more horsepower in the hb



## grant has a hardbody (Oct 6, 2007)

ive been trying to plan out how to increase the horsepower on my 89 hardbody with the inline 4 z24 engine. so far i plan on getting an aluminum flywheel, lightening my pulley's, new comp cam's, and porting and polishing my head. what other things would you do to increase power. i know it sounds pretty extreme but my goal is to get over 200hp witch is about 80 over stock hp i believe.


----------



## 737mech (Oct 25, 2007)

if you don't already have them, cold air intake, header, high flow cat, high flow muffler


----------



## nissanoffroad (Sep 2, 2007)

haha nitrous


----------



## 89hardbody (Oct 17, 2007)

"if you don't already have them, cold air intake, header, high flow cat, high flow muffler" where can you get this stuff from for the 89 hardbody with the z24 engine


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

engine swap, custom turbo set up, or NO2.

I don't think any custom cam and headwork will get you there without a power adder.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't mean to pee in you cornflakes, but the standard motor is more like 106 HP. So you are talking about almost doubling the HP. That ain't gonna happen cheap. As stated above you are probably going to have to do something like turbo or supercharge it. Would be better to go with a KA24DE engine, which is going to make it even more difficult with the wiring issues. But it can be done!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

First off, he doesn't have a KA motor. Its an older series, before the KA was even out. And there is no way that engine is pushing 100 hp stock....


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> First off, he doesn't have a KA motor. Its an older series, before the KA was even out. And there is no way that engine is pushing 100 hp stock....



Yes i can read. He said Z24. If you believe wikipeda (not sure I do), the 1986-87 had 103 HP, the 88- 89 had 106.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

bkea is right. 103 HP or 106 HP for the Z24i. You might do well to read up on your facts before posting comments like that, Brandon.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry, when he said he wanted 200 hp, I was assuming WHP, and the number from Wiki is going to be at the flywheel. There is no way that truck is making 100hp to the ground.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ah, you're one of those guys who only wants numbers at the wheels. Race at stoplights much?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmmm, you got me interested in HP all of the sudden. My '95 Se has a VG30-e. I'm seeing between 158 and 179 HP depending on source. The VG30-et w/turbo pushes 230 Hp. I can't make a right angle turn from stop without spinning the back tires, so I see no need for a turbo. If you can tweak 150 to 170 HP you have more than enough for the weight of the truck. Mine is 5200 lb.s ( transfer case, skid plate and all that steel shielding on exhaust and everything else under the truck). If you manage 200 HP plan to invest in lots of tires


----------



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

*Z24 Power*

Ok I have an 88 Truck, Cut the fan off, electric fan now, No a/c, no Power steering, Bored 40 over pistons, shaved deck and block, Heater element removed under throttle body which most of the hp loss blocking 1/3 of the air, custom 3 inch air intake behind grill with venturi at throttle body. 0 to 60 in 6 or 7 sec haven't dialed it in yet. I'm putting a Web Camshaft new valves and a header in a month or two. I think a little under 200 hp is achievable with this set up you just got to know how to do it. I'm gonna put it on a dyno when I get it all done maybe a month or two.


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

well how much hp does the 95 ka motor have just to be curious


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

mknight759 said:


> well how much hp does the 95 ka motor have just to be curious


134 @ 5200 rpm's


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

yank the z24 and swap in a 350! thats in my plans!


----------



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

I was on you tube and reading comments on a video of a hardbody bout the same year range running 0-60's he said to pull out the charcoal canister, EGR, and crankcase vent system and plug them. he also stripped it of emmision controls he wont give me a year or anything.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Charcoal does not hurt power at all; as a side-effect it increases fuel economy.

EGR does not hurt power at all; as a side-effect it may increase fuel economy. It shuts OFF at wide open throttle.

PCV does not hurt power at all; as a side effect it increases fuel economy and makes your engine last longer.

Go for it.


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Electric fans would free up some power. You could look for ways to remove weight, that speeds up any vehicle. Switch to lighter alloy wheels if you can afford to. Remove the tailgate and use one of those tailgate nets maybe? Remove unnecessary interior pieces. Adjust the suspension for a better stance and launch. A fast vehicle isn't all about the motor, think about the vehicle as a whole.

I love my little truck because it's reliable, so no mods for me right now since it purrs but I've been tempted when I see wrecked Maximas for sale locally. If my block ever gets cracked or it's too costly to rebuild for some weird reason I'd love to drop in a stock Maxima SE engine and computer and maybe a different clutch. Or an SR20 if I hit the lottery!

(Not my truck! Found pic on a forum I cannot seem to post a link to...)


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

89hardbody said:


> "if you don't already have them, cold air intake, header, high flow cat, high flow muffler" where can you get this stuff from for the 89 hardbody with the z24 engine


you can buil a pretty cheap intake at your locall parts store schucks or sum thinhttp://www.autoanything.com/exhausts-mufflers/20A50554A1.aspx
that will give you some stuff


----------

